# Right side motor mount bracket bolts



## tylerleslie79 (7 mo ago)

Hello team would want to know if anyone knows the torque specs for the 4 bolts holding the motor mount bracket to motor block??


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

This is for an '03, lbs/ft is 32~41. They seem to have omitted the bracket-to-block screws in some later FSM's:


----------

